# Aorta 2014!



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

AORTA 2014 will be June 6th - 9th, 2014. We'll be returning to Asheville, NC. Rides this year will include a day at DuPont State Forest rocking the incredible trails there. 
Our FB page will have detail updates, so if you're on FB, Friend us for updates: https://www.facebook.com/mtb.tandems?fref=ts
Will also post details here as they hatch.
Hope lots of you can join us!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Finals are the 9th-11th:madman:


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

So, Who's goin'??? We intend to, It will be our third time. Alex and Kim are great hosts.
Pat and I are looking foward to meeting new faces and sharing some time with all our friends.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Meeting up with a fleet of tandem nuts sounds like fun. We could consider it if our time off was not spoken for this year.

Have a blast!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Cannot wait for this event. We will be there anxious to ride new terrain and meet new teams!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

There is generally a good mixture of team abilities at AORTA. Something offered for everyone. Many nice folks. Look foward to meeting you and your stoker.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, many varied ability levels. Better still great people.

We hope to be there.

Both places, Dupont and Bent Creek are fun on a tandem. I would love to get a bunch of tandems over to Tsali. Maybe do a fun pace and have lunch at the overlook or somewhere nearby.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

That is good news, Pat and I hope to see you and Jeanne at AORTA. Its been too long. Once you are able to commit keep us in the loop as to your plans. Thinking of you yesterday, it was single digit temps here so I spent the day doing my fork and rear shock maintenence. Saw the pics on facebook and so jealous you guys were in shorts and SS jerseys on the tandem.
Ed and Pat


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed, FWIW, it got cold this week. Was in the 40's, then got wet and pretty cool, and now it has warmed up but lots of rain.

I need to get our Ventana ready for Ididaride. Hopefully it will be nice like last year. We did the event with Jamie and Jennifer, plus another tandem that did not finish. I apologize to that team since I forgot your names.

Ididaride was a new event for us last year and we look forward to it again.

Suwannee Bicycle Association - Come Out & Play with SBA!

Aorta should be fun. It would also be cool if Alex did a ride from his shop to the local trail at Blankets Creek. We did not ride the entire trail system last May, but what we did ride was another great tandem trail, especially the two jumps.

We'll be thinking of you if we do our planned ride tomorrow night.

Tell Pat, Brenda and Larry plus the others that we say hello.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

The 6th is the last day of school. I have already talked to my stoker and asked her to try and be off. We would love to make this one and are planning now to attend. We will have to drive straight thru or maybe some on the 5th after she gets off work and then finish on Friday. 
What will the temps be there in June. Here in Texas we are already hitting mid 90s


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

June temps in North GA can range from high 70s to well into the 90s. In either case, the humidity is what will usually getcha first.

AORTA is in an area of NC that is at a higher elevation and my experience is that although temps may be a few degrees cooler, the humidity is likely still high. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd like to see a Tsali day on Friday maybe, but not sure how we'll be fixed for being on that ride since we have to get set up and all. We can put it on the schedule if you guys want. May not have local ride leaders, but it's hard to get lost at Tsali.
Paul, when the temps got into the 40's here this morning, it felt like a heat wave. I rode the long way to work .


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

mhopton said:


> June temps in North GA can range from high 70s to well into the 90s. In either case, the humidity is what will usually getcha first.
> 
> AORTA is in an area of NC that is at a higher elevation and my experience is that although temps may be a few degrees cooler, the humidity is likely still high.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


well we are used to humidity!!
We have almost 100% humidity daily. Good ole gulf coast .
We are in Galveston right now enrolling my daughter at Texas A&M to study marine science. You can cut the humidity with a knife!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Alex, I am very familiar with Tsali and have ridden the tandem there extensively. It is probably one of the top 2 or 3 trails for an mtb tandem that we've ridden. I've got some video I'll post up of our last camping trip. 

We would be happy to be ride leaders on Friday for Tsali and then head over to the Brevard area. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Would really like to see the video! If we get to make it all of the trails will be new to us. We have viewed many of Paul's videos from the previous AORTA'S.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

I think we need a "AORTA West" out here in Arizona....maybe in Jan or Feb when our weather is sunny and 72. Like today.

Who would be interested in something like that??

MR


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

DrMarkR said:


> I think we need a "AORTA West" out here in Arizona....maybe in Jan or Feb when our weather is sunny and 72. Like today.
> 
> Who would be interested in something like that??
> 
> MR


Arizona Off Road Tandem Adventure?????

Ed and Pat 
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

DrMarkR said:


> I think we need a "AORTA West" out here in Arizona....maybe in Jan or Feb when our weather is sunny and 72. Like today.
> 
> Who would be interested in something like that??
> 
> MR


Now THAT sounds like a great idea! Do you have a location in mind?


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

TandemNut said:


> Now THAT sounds like a great idea! Do you have a location in mind?


Why yes....yes I do! I'll track you down this week and we can discuss further. I'd like to hear a little more about the rides you're doing at AORTA, and what you think would make a good experience "out west"...!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

While Arizona sounds nice, what are the benefits to go to Arizona vs California, Colorado, Utah or other places out west.

I have never been riding out west, but have had many people return with awesome experiences and seldom hear Arizona as a placed they stopped.

Not slamming Arizona, more curious.

PK


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

PMK said:


> While Arizona sounds nice, what are the benefits to go to Arizona vs California, Colorado, Utah or other places out west.
> 
> I have never been riding out west, but have had many people return with awesome experiences and seldom hear Arizona as a placed they stopped.
> 
> ...


Benefits? Well.....most importantly, someone to organize the ride... 

Southern Calif might be an option in Jan or Feb, but Utah and Colorado just aren't going to be much fun in those months. Unless you enjoy riding in wet and cold....

Finally, yes, Arizona has some of the best MTB, and road riding in the country. If we put this together, you can come out and see for yourself! Quite a bit of info here, in fact:

Arizona


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

DrMarkR said:


> Benefits? Well.....most importantly, someone to organize the ride...
> 
> Southern Calif might be an option in Jan or Feb, but Utah and Colorado just aren't going to be much fun in those months. Unless you enjoy riding in wet and cold....
> 
> ...


Awesome answer. Are you planning this for 2014, or 2015? I realize Jan 2014 is mostly gone, but is Feb a possibility?

Not being a wise ass, but is this open terrain with cactus or tight tree lined singletrack. Any video or photos (single or Tandem)of what to expect?

PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Arizona is a diverse state with arid deserts to alpine forests. I presume we're talking Phoenix area. 

Paul, desert riding is diverse as well. FI, McDowell Mountain Preserve and other areas are pretty open overall; South Mountain is generally tighter and chunkier. Overall, the terrain is harsh, and hard on bikes and riders. Tons of rocks and sharp things. Few trees to speak of (as you know them in FL), mostly cactus and creosote bushes.

It's prime season in SoCal during this time, FWIW. And there is a great range of riding options. Ocean views, lush canyons. 5K' 25 mi mountain climbs to 8 mile descents in Cleveland NF; smaller areas (Aliso Woods, Laguna Coast Wilderness Park) along the coast with all the optional tech you'd want. Much less rocky terrain than Phoenix.

Cheers...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

She&I said:


> Arizona is a diverse state with arid deserts to alpine forests. I presume we're talking Phoenix area.
> 
> Paul, desert riding is diverse as well. FI, McDowell Mountain Preserve and other areas are pretty open overall; South Mountain is generally tighter and chunkier. Overall, the terrain is harsh, and hard on bikes and riders. Tons of rocks and sharp things. Few trees to speak of (as you know them in FL), mostly cactus and creosote bushes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the description. Guess we'll see where this may be held. I suppose my concern stems from the idea that this is primarily open terrain, fast and flowing with minimal features to ride. Sort of like a road ride on dirt.

The stoker asked about where we should ride this year before AORTA was announced, I suggested we should go to Anchorage.

This team would really like to ride GTR followed by AORTA. Stokers work is the concern for the long week. So she may wind up riding GTR, flying home from ATL, then come back to Asheville for AORTA. Still working it out.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> ...The stoker asked about where we should ride this year before AORTA was announced, I suggested we should go to Anchorage.
> 
> PK


Come out to Colorado! We'll show you you great riding.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*New ECDM and I want go!*

Loving my bike and stoker and I want to meet the rest of the you tandem teams. My stoker is new to the full time biker world but she is making huge leaps in fitness and skill. I am a life long bike geek and mtb guide here in Mendocino Ca. I would to say that a west coast AORTA event in the middle of summer would work nicely here because our summer temps are perfect for all day riding. Happy Trails


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

So thought I'd give this a bump. Anyone sign up for lodging or camping yet. Pat and I are staying at Bent Creek Lodge in the Bicycle Room. Where is everybody else staying?????
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey Pat, Carin and I have reservations at Powhatan campground, which I believe is near the entrance to bent creek. We have an RV rented fur the weekend and are planning to lead a ride at Tsali on Friday; come join us! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, We have been to Tsali before. What loops are open to bikes on Friday? At this point not sure what our schedule is for Friday. We will be coming up from the Georgia tandem rally the week before via NJ. We will certainly keep it in mind.
Ed and Pat Gifford


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Ed, Jennifer and I will be coming up for GTR too. We are also planning on spending the week between then and AORTA riding in the area. I was thinking of splitting Six Gap in two, maybe riding Tsali, that sort of thing. We are also booked in the lodge, Water room.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Great news Jamie,Its been too long! We don't have "in between plans set up yet. Seeing what everyone else is up to. We look forward to seeing you and Jen.
Ed and Pat


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

No GTR for us. To many conflicts which is typical GTR for us. Love the event, great people but the timing sometimes is a problem.

AORTA, we have not booked yet. We will sort it out shortly. Have a few other items to deal with first. But we have plans to be there.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Let us know when you get it sorted Paul. Some how it wouldn't seem like a proper AORTA without you and Jeannie there.
Ed and Pat


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

giff07 said:


> Hi, We have been to Tsali before. What loops are open to bikes on Friday? At this point not sure what our schedule is for Friday. We will be coming up from the Georgia tandem rally the week before via NJ. We will certainly keep it in mind.
> Ed and Pat Gifford


Friday is the right/left loop, which is the longer, mo' betta trails. We'll be there by mid-day Thursday and would love to ride with and meet new faces.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Let us know when you get it sorted Paul. Some how it wouldn't seem like a proper AORTA without you and Jeannie there.
> Ed and Pat


Thanks for the kind words. Reality though, there is an entire group of great people there, including the hosts.

If Sam and Gail are reading, Jeanne and I expect to spend sometime around a campfire with you two. Actually, hopefully everyone will spend a lot of time together enjoying the tandem lifestyle beyond pushing pedals.

For those that have not met Sam and Gail, these two people are very special to Jeanne and I. In regards to two wheeled fun, they are friends and role models.

Has Alex posted a list of signed up attendees yet?

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alex, do we need a suspension seminar topic this year or maybe something more in depth?

If we do, can I count on you as a model to demonstrate too much sag in the rear shock? You did great before, especially since it was an easy way to visually explain it.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

PMK said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Reality though, there is an entire group of great people there, including the hosts.
> 
> If Sam and Gail are reading, Jeanne and I expect to spend sometime around a campfire with you two. Actually, hopefully everyone will spend a lot of time together enjoying the tandem lifestyle beyond pushing pedals.Has Alex posted a list of signed up attendees yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

How could I forget Bandit. 
PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> Alex, do we need a suspension seminar topic this year or maybe something more in depth?
> 
> If we do, can I count on you as a model to demonstrate too much sag in the rear shock? You did great before, especially since it was an easy way to visually explain it.
> 
> PK


Yeah, I do sag very well, thanks. 
And absolutely we can do a suspension clinic if there's enough interest. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Any updates/pictures/video for those of us who couldn't make it?


----------

